# Unemployment figure drops but still 151,610 unemployed in Malaga region



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Any drop in the number of unemployed has to be good news - if only for the 2560 who have just got back into some sort of work.

We can argue about how difficult it is to find work until the cows come home ... but for these 2560 Im sure its made their Summer a bit brighter! ...... Sue x

Quote from SurinEnglish today .... Figures released by the Department for Work show a second consecutive monthly dip in the rate of unemployment in Malaga in June, with 2,560 unemployed people returning to work. This represents the highest monthly drop, of 1.66%, since April 2006, and the most successful June in the past eight years. Malaga has shown itself to be currently the most successful province within Andalucía at reducing unemployment.
Behind the figures are an increase in the number of contracts for tourism and construction industries brought about by the start of summer high season, in addition to various local investment plans. Agriculture is the only sector to have registered a rise in unemployment.
However, trade unions have been keen not to appear too optimistic, with the reminder that June is traditionally a month for falling unemployment. Furthermore, the decrease hides the fact that 151,610 people in Malaga are still in search of work, 48,115 more than in June 2008, representing a year-on-year increase of 46.49%.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Any drop in the number of unemployed has to be good news - if only for the 2560 who have just got back into some sort of work.
> 
> We can argue about how difficult it is to find work until the cows come home ... but for these 2560 Im sure its made their Summer a bit brighter! ...... Sue x
> 
> ...


Thanx for that Sue...... I think!!????  Having just decided I need to get a job!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thanx for that Sue...... I think!!????  Having just decided I need to get a job!!!
> 
> Jo xx


 I suppose I was trying to stay optimistic and positive .... as I promised myself last week I would make it my mission to do so for the rest of this year!!!! .... (whilst trying to remain realistic at the same time of course!)

Even though the numbers are relatively small - it still tells us that someone somehwere was looking for staff in June! and not just working their existing staff to death - or closing down ... so thats my take on it ... so I can stay positive and cheery!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What has really upset me this week is that Zappy is claiming credit for the small drop in the number of those out of work this week but will not take responsibility for the horrendous 17% unemployment figure!! Typical politician - at least you always know when they are lying. If you look carefully there lips are moving. 

The small fall was good news, of course, BUT many observers expected the figures to be much better. Let's hope this is the beggining of an upturn and not just a case of one swallow not making a summer ....or some other mixed metaphor!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> What has really upset me this week is that Zappy is claiming credit for the small drop in the number of those out of work this week but will not take responsibility for the horrendous 17% unemployment figure!! Typical politician - at least you always know when they are lying. If you look carefully there lips are moving.
> 
> The small fall was good news, of course, BUT many observers expected the figures to be much better. Let's hope this is the beggining of an upturn and not just a case of one swallow not making a summer ....or some other mixed metaphor!


Mr Zapaterito has a lot to answer for when it comes to "Crisis, what crisis" + "Spain is the 8th largest economy" and all the rest of the twaddle he dealt out at the eager listeners/viewers. Sure, in GDP Spain is the 8th largest. So what if it's foundations are less stable than a sand castle?

I want to see the unemployment figures relating to minus the Government short term projects (i.e. sustainable industry only, not 3 months creating ditches by some road). Also, a real employment stat. Only including those on permanent contracts. That would make for interesting reading!!

UBS released their Spain state of the nation findings this week. Housing to drop another 20% yet (though this is another throw away stat, unless you own a flat or a house in an "Adosadas" state).
Unemployment in 2010 is seen by them at 25% - Ouch!!

Bottom line, without real jobs generating wealth, all the short term contracts from the government are simply delaying the inevitable. Let's hope "Energias Renovables" starts to take off in a big way, at least there, Spain is currently with world leaders.

Mr Feijo (PP Xunta de Galicia) has started to wind me up already. He's removing school book subsidy from families on the smallest of income, calls it means tested for fairness, and basis his argument on recouping 20M deficit left by the socialists. I would ask him to get rid of some of the 151000 plus Funcionarios in Galicia or simply take around 133€ a year away from them and Bingo, there's your 20M AND you'll have people who can read and write to work in the future to boot..... you short sighted numptie!

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Unemployment update !*

Article in todays SurinEnglish regarding the unemployment figures ... apparently fallen again (third month running) but still at 18.1% and the highest in Europe ..... staggering to note that unemployment here has risen by 46% in the past 12 months alone!!!!! an enormous jump!!

Sue 


The number of unemployed people in Spain fell by 20,794 in July, or 0.58 percent, marking three consecutive months of declines and putting the total jobless at 3.5 million, the government said on Tuesday.
The number of unemployed people in Spain, however, has risen by 1.11 million, or 46.03 percent, in the past 12 months, the Labor and Immigration Ministry said, citing Public Employment Service figures.
The drop in unemployed workers last month was a marked improvement from July 2008, when 36,492 people lost their jobs.
Spain has the highest unemployment rate in the European Union, according to figures released by Eurostat, the EU's statistics agency.
Eurostat said in a report last week that Spain's unemployment rate was 18.1 percent in June.
Spain's economy is currently in its first recession since 1993, with the construction and service sectors having been especially battered by the global financial crisis.
In June, the central bank said in its annual report that it feared unemployment in the Iberian nation would remain high for an extended period and jeopardize economic recovery.
Proclaiming the worst of the recession over, Banco de España chief Miguel Ángel Fernández Ordoñez said the impact of the 68 billion euros in stimulus spending by Prime Minister José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero's Socialist government was likely to show up in the second half of the year.
Fernández Ordoñez nevertheless called the unemployment trend "worrisome" and said he feared the Spanish economy could continue shedding jobs - albeit at a slower pace - for months to come.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*I was hoping the recovering in the jobs market would start this year!*



Article on ThinkSpain this weekend indicates that we are still in for more redundancies and a tough last quarter to 2009! Im trying soooooooooooo hard to remain positive about the situation both here and back in the UK - but it aint looking too good at the moment .... I suppose I should be thankful Im one of the employed as opposed to the unemployed 

*SPAIN’S economic recovery will not start to happen until next year, and the country is to face a difficult autumn in terms of employment.

Minister of Science and Innovation, Cristina Garmendia (pictured), pronounced these words yesterday in a press conference in Alcorcón (Madrid).

She echoed president José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero’s promise that although tax increases are on the horizon, these will be ‘limited and temporary’.

“In no case will it affect income from work, nor small or medium-sized businesses,” Garmendia stressed.

“In the short term, we will see a more difficult autumn; within a period of around 12 months I believe we will return to the path that is going to take Europe, and Spain, too, towards an economic recovery,” the minister told reporters. *


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Xose said:


> Mr Zapaterito has a lot to answer for when it comes to "Crisis, what crisis" + "Spain is the 8th largest economy" and all the rest of the twaddle he dealt out at the eager listeners/viewers. Sure, in GDP Spain is the 8th largest. So what if it's foundations are less stable than a sand castle?
> 
> I want to see the unemployment figures relating to minus the Government short term projects (i.e. sustainable industry only, not 3 months creating ditches by some road). Also, a real employment stat. Only including those on permanent contracts. That would make for interesting reading!!
> 
> ...


Every time I see a reference to Mr. Feijoo my blood boils... his latest or maybe latest but one is to cut out afternoon surgery, ops etc to reduce waiting lists... I'm still working that one out!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Latest Figures*

Im not deliberately posting bad news here ... but as each months figures are released I thought it was useful to keep up to speed on the unemployment issue. Particularly for those people considering a move over to Spain now who need to find work.....its hard! 

Note the final figure 

Unemployment in Spain has risen again after three months of falls. The forecasts from the Ministry for Employment have been met with an increase of 84,985 people in the number of people registered at INEM employment offices for August, taking the* total number out of work to 3,629,080.
*
The increase is the second worst August number ever, beaten only by the increase seen in August last year.

The Secretary General for Employment, Maravillas Rojo, noted that the August number was affected by the new arrivals on the jobs market, the ending of temporary contracts and a lower level on jobs on offer.

The INEM numbers show that *over the past year the number of unemployed in Spain has increased by 1,099,079 or 43%.*


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*My weekly doom and gloom update ....*

I promised to keep this page updated as and when any figures or forecasts were released ..... here are todays quoted in El Pais and other Spanish newspapers,

Sue :ranger:


*El País reports that the OECD has said that Spain will see 20% unemployment next year, the worst rate in the OECD countries. The paper also notes that the Minister for Tax and the Economy, Elena Salgado, has been putting out feelers on a possible IVA/VAT increase of 2%.
La Razón notes that the recession will see the loss of 2.7 million jobs in Spain according to the OECD forecasts.
ABC leads with the story and headlines ‘Spain will be the main producer of unemployed in the world next year’.
Público says the OECD has said there will be 4.5 million unemployed in Spain.*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I promised to keep this page updated as and when any figures or forecasts were released ..... here are todays quoted in El Pais and other Spanish newspapers,
> 
> Sue :ranger:
> 
> ...



I was speaking to a spanish chap the other day and we were talking about unemployment. He said that the figures were meaningless cos soooo many Spanish dont pay tax or into the system that it was impossible to judge unemployment figures and he felt the figures were way off and not a true representation at all!, Also so many jobs are "not on the radar" that they cant be counted if they're lost?? He said that avoiding paying tax was a national sport, but that was all about to change, cos the spanish government has spent so much on keeping people employed by improving the infrastructure, thats why Zapatero is so unpopular???

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I THINK those figures are optimistic - they are being massaged by the huge numbers of people being offered social programmes - road, desalination and other infrastructure. 
Reminds me of 0 % unemployement in Communist Russia. No work? Sweep the snow. No snow? Go to Siberia and sweep the snow there! 

Yesterday they also announced that every person who had been registered out of work more than 12 months will from October be entitled to vocational training .....and will thus be taken off the unemployment figures. 

I take my hat off to Zappy for one thing. He is NOT hiding the fact that there is a crisis - I'd just like him to admit that SOME of it is his fault! 

I really hope I am awfully wrong but I see a VERY tough year ahead.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was speaking to a spanish chap the other day and we were talking about unemployment. He said that the figures were meaningless cos soooo many Spanish dont pay tax or into the system that it was impossible to judge unemployment figures and he felt the figures were way off and not a true representation at all!, Also so many jobs are "not on the radar" that they cant be counted if they're lost?? He said that avoiding paying tax was a national sport, but that was all about to change, cos the spanish government has spent so much on keeping people employed by improving the infrastructure, thats why Zapatero is so unpopular???
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo

Well I knew the figures were always going to be lower than the reality! we talked about this before, even if you look at all the expats working commission only, cash in hand jobs .... they arent on the radar so dont get counted when they get laid off or kicked out .... so if you count the expats, and the Spanish not officially in the system then Im certain the figure is way higher! which makes it even more scarey!!! 

The thing is if we in Spain want infrastructure, support systems, health care etc etc then we have to pay into it ... and not scam our way through life but still expect the benefits!

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I take my hat off to Zappy for one thing. He is NOT hiding the fact that there is a crisis - I'd just like him to admit that SOME of it is his fault!


I think its your fault LOL!!! Well you left spain and then posted as many posts as you could about the doom and gloom here!

So there!! I blame you Stevie for the State of the Spanish economy!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think its your fault LOL!!! Well you left spain and then posted as many posts as you could about the doom and gloom here!
> 
> So there!! I blame you Stevie for the State of the Spanish economy!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, it makes a change from leaving the top off the butter dish....and I don't even use butter 

I wish people would realise that it's not doom and gloom - I am just trying to be REALISTIC.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

suenneil said:


> hi jo
> 
> the thing is if we in spain want infrastructure, support systems, health care etc etc then we have to pay into it ... And not scam our way through life but still expect the benefits!
> 
> Sue x


absolutely!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*September figures posted 2.10.09*

Hi

Inline with trying to keep these figures updated each month, Septembers figures were released on the 2nd October showing *a rise of just over 80,000 !!!!!!*

*Spains unemployment numbers (officially!) now stand at 3,709,447*


Spain Business Brief - Friday October 2 2009

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sitting having coffee with a friend who owns one of my favourite hotels in Spain. He is closing his doors on 31st October for the winter season. The first time ever he has closed but there are just not enough bookings to justify staying open. More unemployment etc - this is a small town and they are the biggest employer so more bad news for the Mar Menor region.

The good news is that next season is looking better than this one did 12 months ago - let's hope their is some confidence coming back.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

I was reading an article in the paper last week about the new scheme to give 420 euros a month to people whose unemployment benefit has expired. There was supposed to be 100s of 1000s of people applying for this money, but when it was introduced in August 2009 less than 10% of the people who qualified actually applied for the money......I forget the exact figure but it was something crazy like only 2%. 

So why don't people want this free money? Because one of the requisites is that you attend some kind of educational course in the mornings (free of charge).....but that would interfere with their cash in hand jobs and they would end up out of pocket. Just goes to show how many people are working and not paying taxes!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> I was reading an article in the paper last week about the new scheme to give 420 euros a month to people whose unemployment benefit has expired. There was supposed to be 100s of 1000s of people applying for this money, but when it was introduced in August 2009 less than 10% of the people who qualified actually applied for the money......I forget the exact figure but it was something crazy like only 2%.
> 
> So why don't people want this free money? Because one of the requisites is that you attend some kind of educational course in the mornings (free of charge).....but that would interfere with their cash in hand jobs and they would end up out of pocket. Just goes to show how many people are working and not paying taxes!!



Thats my take on all this. In the UK it is known that most businesses, employers, self employed "fiddle" their taxes to a degree, but here in Spain its much more blatant. They dont just "fiddle", they simply dont pay it!! So they wont be wanting to claim a mere 420€ or whatever cos as you say, that wouldnt be worth their while

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am sitting having coffee with a friend who owns one of my favourite hotels in Spain. He is closing his doors on 31st October for the winter season. The first time ever he has closed but there are just not enough bookings to justify staying open. More unemployment etc - this is a small town and they are the biggest employer so more bad news for the Mar Menor region.
> 
> The good news is that next season is looking better than this one did 12 months ago - let's hope their is some confidence coming back.


You need to start mixing with more successful people Steve!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is of course the possibility that realo unemployment may actually be higher than official figures show. That has always been the case in the UK, where only those registered and receiving unemployment benefit are counted, thus excluding those seeking work who for one reason or another do not qualify for UB.
The total number of unemployed here will not include many job-seeking immigrants from the UK and elsewhere neither of course does it take count of those dependent on the unemployed.
The impact of the black market economy is to some extent irrelevant as it exists in all countries, some of course worse than others (especially former Communist bloc states).
Incidentally, I don't know that it is true that most UK businesses 'fiddle' their taxes. If your accounting and stock-taking procedures are thorough it's harder to do, in some sectors anyway. We never avoided paying tax whether personal or business, fools that we were, perhaps, although we had some scope for doing so.
It's the really big companies that can afford clever lawyers who avoid paying taxes that smaller businesses reluctantly cough up.
As the American multi-billionaire Leonora Helmsley said: 'Only little people pay taxes'.
She was jailed, though....


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I think in very simplistic terms these figures (the increase yet again of more than 80,000) show us that things are DIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

As many people comment each month - the figure is likely to be much higher given how unemployment is recorded - and how there are thousands of people not even on the radar so will never be counted as unemployed ..... knowing this only makes me more depressed about the increases! just think how bloody bad it would be if we knew the REAL FIGURE!! 

Im sure that would certainly put a lot of people off who are still hankering after the laid back lifestyle here in Spain 

oh dear .......... Sue xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You need to start mixing with more successful people Steve!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Looking forward to emptying your purse this week, young lady. 


193 rooms to fill every night, I think Ángel has done "OK". He's had his good days - now the calm before the next storm. Spain WILL be back I am convinced.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> I think in very simplistic terms these figures (the increase yet again of more than 80,000) show us that things are DIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure that would certainly put a lot of people off who are still hankering after the laid back lifestyle here in Spain



Laid back? Yes ....because there is no 9-5 grind! No 4 hour commute on M25 or the Jones' to keep up with. 

If you need to be empolyed, expat Spain would not be my choice at the moment! 

A MAGNIFICENT country if you don't have to work! (...or more accurately be employed!) 

Well-paid friends in Manchester going to Villa v City tonight bleating about having to wear scarves, duffle coats - I'm sitting by the pool. You pay your money and you take your choice.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I think in very simplistic terms these figures (the increase yet again of more than 80,000) show us that things are DIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As many people comment each month - the figure is likely to be much higher given how unemployment is recorded - and how there are thousands of people not even on the radar so will never be counted as unemployed ..... knowing this only makes me more depressed about the increases! just think how bloody bad it would be if we knew the REAL FIGURE!!
> 
> ...


But what about the hundres of thousands of umnemployed who cannot claim their unemployment benefit because they are too busy working????

The real figure will never be known. It's almost pointless publishing the official figures.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Looking forward to emptying your purse this week, young lady.
> 
> 
> 193 rooms to fill every night, I think Ángel has done "OK". He's had his good days - now the calm before the next storm. Spain WILL be back I am convinced.


Tell me where and when and I'll be there!! Be nice to meet Sue at the same time... and maybe get Xtreme over too??? 

Anyway, as for Spain "coming back" I dont think the old Spain will return, it has to modernise and become something different to the "cheap package tour" and "costa Britain" that it has become. It needs to look at itself and become what people want now. I think in the main it needs to return to some traditional values, and use its positives. Its a short flight, its hot and sunny and its mediteranean in the main!
I think a proper "Disney world" would be good, I know it wont happen, well not in my lifetime. But the Paris thing never really took off and the USA is too far to travel for alot of people .... Anyway, Spain needs something special, but it also needs to bulldoze alot of the costas and rethink them. Get rid of the tacky image

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting thought - Spain IS building Las Vegas in Europe. Gran Scala nr Zaragoza. Not for children but it is the biggest construction project in Europe. You nearly met a director last time we were at Plaza Mayor! 

No, I think it is going to be a new Spain but I HOPE they keep the same values - family, respect for the elderly (that's you and I, Jojo!), realistic attitude to alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, the siesta, el paseo, August, contempt for authority etc


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Tell me where and when and I'll be there!! Be nice to meet Sue at the same time... and maybe get Xtreme over too???
> 
> jo xxx


Xtreme, please note. A woman ready to obey! You don't get that with your bimbettes! You want a coffee on the motorway tomorrow? No, you can't bring Dylan! Late afternoon, early evening?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Laid back? Yes ....because
> 
> 
> > there is no 9-5 grind!
> ...


I beg to differ Steve! ok no 9-5 grind if you are retired, or dont need to work. but that would be the same anywhere in the World! But if you are working the 9-5 grind is actually much worse! ...... Ive never had a job here where its been a standard 40 hour week.

Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> But what about the hundres of thousands of umnemployed who cannot claim their unemployment benefit because they are too busy working????
> 
> The real figure will never be known. It's almost pointless publishing the official figures.


 Thats what I was saying Libery !

Sue


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Thats what I was saying Libery !
> 
> Sue


Ah, sorry, I thought you were saying that the real figure was probably much higher than the official figure. I must have misunderstood.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We ARE saying the same thing!


----------

